# Discharge & Curing on Next Level Tri-Blend Crew?



## denbradshaw (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm new to screen printing, so thanks in advance! I've found nothing but conflicting information on discharge printing on tri-blend shirts. I've narrowed down to the Next Level tri-blend (love the shirts), and want a no-hand vintage look/feel, thus the discharge approach. I'm OK with colors not being exact, and looking a bit washed out, as long as the design is still legible. 

A) will discharging work on NL 6010?
B) how do you cure the discharge without scorching the tri-blend? Is there an acceptable temperature window/time that will work?
C) am I nuts to try to do cure a tri-blend discharge with a vairable temp heat gun & laser temp gun?

Help & advise much appreciated!


----------



## denbradshaw (Dec 22, 2015)

Just to update my own post, since no one has responded, I got ahold of Next Level and they indicated that their tri-blend shirts are safe up to 320F for curing. Which seems acceptable for doing discharge. They did warn about not drying a shirt that has been flash cured until it's no longer warm. 

If anyone has anything to add as far as recommendations, I'd be greatly appreciative.


----------



## TShirtOutfitter (Apr 29, 2016)

I am using the Next Level triblend on my DTG printer. I am pretreating and curing at 315 degrees. PT for 35 seconds and curing for 80 seconds. It seems sometimes I see a scorch mark and others times not. 
I would love to know the settings of anyone else that is doing this.


----------

